
Tesloop offers city-to-city autonomous travel in a Tesla - tedmiston
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/17/tesloop-offers-city-to-city-autonomous-travel-in-a-tesla/
======
reustle
Hopefully I'm totally wrong here, but it sounds like this 15-16 year old kid
had a cool idea, and a ton of investors and angels jumped in and started
running the show? I hope he doesn't get screwed out of this.

~~~
rahulio
I think this is working out to be a better situation for him than doing it on
his own. Since he's still in high school it's very hard to actually run a
company especially one that operates in multiple states and inherently needs a
lot of management to run. I'm his father and we are working hard to ensure
that everything is structured in a manner that works well for everyone
involved.

